# JBL P1022 - New $120 OBO



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

Alot of people seem to hold this in high regards and when another member here had them on blow out for this price they went like hotcakes. 

NEW JBL P1022 10" Dual 2 ohm Car Stereo Subwoofer 1200W - eBay (item 300514732081 end time Feb-11-11 22:49:45 PST)


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice, grab one and a Blau VA2100 (300Watts rms)for $65 shipped from the ebay hot deal and youd have a pretty decent substage for a whole $185


----------



## nicholasarmwood (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll go check it out. Not necessarily in the market but you never know when one can be swayed.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

The 12" version is only $15 more. Good find!


----------



## mike1120 (Feb 14, 2008)

great sub i use one myself.. make sure the side with the mounting hole cutout is large enough to fit the subwoofer


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

How does a EBay action for ONE item belong in this forum? 

Isn't this why we have an eBay forum?


----------



## gonzofro (Jan 31, 2011)

KnightWhoSaysNI said:


> Nice, grab one and a Blau VA2100 (300Watts rms)for $65 shipped from the ebay hot deal and youd have a pretty decent substage for a whole $185


Sorry but I am new to this and trying to learn, but the amp is rated for 300 watts at 4ohms when bridged, this sub is a 4 ohm, wouldnt that be unstable for that amp?

Colin


----------

